# nullfs examples and implementation



## lakshmipathi (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm new to FreeBSD and interested in file systems. I looking at 'nullfs'. Do we have any example file system implemented with help of nullfs? .Thanks for any links/tutorials on it


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2012)

nullfs(5) isn't a 'real' filesystem. You can use it to mount directories, for lack of a better description. An example probably says more:
`# mount -t nullfs /usr/ports /jail/j1/usr/ports`
This will 'mount' the /usr/ports directory on /jail/j1/usr/ports/.


----------



## lakshmipathi (Dec 13, 2012)

hmm..not sure.I came across this http://systhread.net/texts/200702nullfs1.php while reading about wrapfs http://www.filesystems.org/docs/zadok-thesis-proposal/node75.html


----------

